# EMERGENCY!! PLEASE HELP!!  how to open .ARC file?



## tv6952 (May 29, 2012)

how do i open an .arc file? i used free arc and it showed :-
ERROR: D:\*file name*.arc isn't archive or this archive is corrupt: archive signature not found at the end of archive. please recover it using 'r' command or use -tp- option to ignore recovery record

what to do???
please help!!


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 29, 2012)

The archive is corrupted. Re-download the file.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2012)

You made two threads for same purpose of the AC game.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/157729-assassins-creed-2-installation-problem-arc-file.html


----------



## amjath (May 29, 2012)

Buy a original game dude


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2012)

Please buy a legit one.You get  a legit one for 247 rs in flipkart


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2012)

*@OP :* get a legit game dude,
*@Mods :* OP created multiple threads for same query. please lock this thread


----------



## frankeric (Jun 15, 2012)

Dude try to open rar file with 7zip some time some archives wont open with rar and one more thing turn of your antivirus for some time than open your file again i guss you are using avast antivirus.


----------



## tv6952 (Jun 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Please buy a legit one.You get  a legit one for 247 rs in flipkart



okay i bought a legit game from flipkart....


----------

